# Cheapy milk frothing jug...



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

Well, not so much cheap as a free home-botched one from a tin of soup. Decentish can opener makes a nice smooth finish (although will rust in a few day I guess). Pressed a wooden spoon handle against the edge to make a spout and crimped it slightly with my fingers. Wound some gaffer-tap around it as a bit of heat protection and it's not too bad. Holds just the right amount of milk for my mug. It'll do 'till I get one.



















I like to play...


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

Good little Blue Peter project you pulled off there.

You're gonna feel like you're in heaven when the Espro Toroid lands!


----------



## RagingMammoth (Sep 21, 2013)

This is actually really impressive. There are always the aluminium concerns (if the tin is made out of it, no reference to my thread whatsoever) but this is actually kinda stylish... I can see this sort of thing in a hipster cafe.


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

DoubleShot said:


> Good little Blue Peter project you pulled off there.
> 
> You're gonna feel like you're in heaven when the Espro Toroid lands!


Haha, thanks. Worked OK tbh though I don't think it'll have any longevity (my latté skills are zero btw... Hot milk with some froth on top, maybe I need lessons from MrBoots lol)


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

Boots might be posting a new video on steaming milk. Watch this space...

In the meantime here's a very detailed video:


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

I got my inspiration from the Rattleware handle-less jug..


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

RagingMammoth said:


> This is actually really impressive. There are always the aluminium concerns (if the tin is made out of it, no reference to my thread whatsoever) but this is actually kinda stylish... I can see this sort of thing in a hipster cafe.


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

Rhys said:


> I got my inspiration from the Rattleware handle-less jug..


Yeah, I noticed the similarity. No copyright infringement took place whilst performing this project, lol!


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

DoubleShot said:


> Yeah, I noticed the similarity. No copyright infringement took place whilst performing this project, lol!


I doubt it lol. I'm hardly going to take over the market with my inventive genius <quickly scours the internet for patents.....></quickly>


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

You'll be fine as your effort isn't shaped like a woman's hips!


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

DoubleShot said:


> You'll be fine as your effort isn't shaped like a woman's hips!


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

If that's real and not photoshop'd...Jesus wept!


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

DoubleShot said:


> If that's real and not photoshop'd...Jesus wept!


There's bigger.. Just google 'biggest hips' and stand back.


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

Nah, you're okay. Don't have a fetish for large hips or wide loads, thanks!


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

DoubleShot said:


> Nah, you're okay. Don't have a fetish for large hips or wide loads, thanks!


Neither do I tbh..


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

Is that a Bodum French Press or a milk frother lurking behind your Classic? I have the milk frother, whilst I no longer use it now I have a steam wand, I produced some lovely thick frothy cappas using it when I first got it.


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

DoubleShot said:


> Is that a Bodum French Press or a milk frother lurking behind your Classic? I have the milk frother, whilst I no longer use it now I have a steam wand, I produced some lovely thick frothy cappas using it when I first got it.


Well spotted! I've had my Bodum French press for several years and used it while I got terrible results from the Dualit (plus I have some ready ground Whitards coffees from xmas to use in it)


----------



## RagingMammoth (Sep 21, 2013)

I just made one of these yesterday. I'll give it a shot at the weekend.


----------

